# VZW Lte APN Settings



## BoilerDroid (Feb 27, 2013)

* [background=black]Verizon 4G Lte APN Settings for Android phones[/background]*

*Follow** The Steps > *​1-Open the Settings
2-Select Wireless & networks
3-Select Mobile Networks
4-Select Access Point Names.
5-Tap the three dots at the bottom right and select New APN

*Enter The Following information*
*Name* Verizon *APN* internet or vzwinternet *Proxy* blank *Port* blank *Username* blank *Password* blank *Server* leave it blank *MMSC* http://mms.vtext.com/servlets/mms *MMS Proxy* *MMS Port* 80 *MCC* 310 *MNC* 012 *Authentication type* not set *APN Type* internet + mms

*Credit*: http://www.4gtricks.com/2013/03/verizon-4g-apn-settings.html


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Help me out here. Why do I want to do this? What is the benefit?


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

I have no such option on my AOSP rom...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

OP, or someone, can you please clarify the purpose of these changes?


----------



## jenn.angela (Sep 19, 2013)

TenderloinShadow said:


> OP, or someone, can you please clarify the purpose of these changes?


Its the apn settings for verizon.. You don't need to bother about it unless you get a problem with you interenet connection or mms connection. 

However, if you are using a unlocked phone you might get in trouble of not connecting to internet and during that time you need to update or create a new apn settings.

Here are the list of apn settings:
Verizon APN and MMS Settings for Android

Verizon APN for iPhone
Verizon APN for Windows phone


----------

